# Weeping and crusty Eyes



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

In all my horse years, every horse that had this, it was called conjunctivitis (sp?)

If you ask your vet, they could reccomend a certain kind of eye drops, but it's been a while so I forget the treatment..

And conjunctivitis is also pink eye in humans, which is very contagious. So if you use a rag on your horse's eyes, don't reuse it on another horse's eyes, or use it again until it's clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He could be lacking something in his diet. Conjunctivitis isn't something that he should have had for years, it would have severely impaired his vision by now if that was the case.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

^oh I misread where it said his whole life. 

I agree on the diet part too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Pony (Jan 21, 2012)

Well he hasnt had realy Cursty eyes for years but his eye Left eye has always had constant discrage and i have had him five years never though of warring about it untill know cuz anyone i have asked always told me it was a paint thing and not to worry about it. Then i Brought hit to ky and people were asking about it and if something was wrong so now im asking.


----------



## Painted Pony (Jan 21, 2012)

he has full access to water and salt, he gets fed ADM Alliance Nutrition 12% Proformance horse grain a day, feed a good mixture of Grass and Allafa hey three times a day and free choice to a Minaral block.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He could be deficient in something, or it could be your horse has an allergy or sensitivity. 

What has your vet said?


----------



## Painted Pony (Jan 21, 2012)

Well my rutine vet who I get shots and stuff from is not a equine specilest and just said its a paint thing so I have never worried about it. I am Planing on calling a equine vet monday to talk to him about it


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse sometimes has eye boogers but never weepy. He's a paint.

We once had a buckskin TWH whose eyes would really be weepy and he wasn't 100% healthy so that's the only thing I have to offer. 

Some people as the vet to flush out the horse's tear ducts. I've no experience with it but you can ask your vet about it or find another vet to talk with.

GL


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got a paint mare with what you're describing, it's only on the eye with pink skin around it. I never figured it out, I'm curious to see what others say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems to be a sensitivity. See it alot in Appaloosas with light colored eyes as well. Worked with an albino who always had horribly crusty weeping eyes. I guess the light colored eyes just happen to be extra sensitive to pollen, sunlight, or dust, or a combination of all those things. It can also be seasonal allergies, or just irritants from dusty hay or dirt/pollens blowing if it's been very windy out. If it's REALLY bad I would consult a vet to see what can be done about it.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Two things. 

Either sensitivity to light which would be my first choice.....Many pinkjskinned or bald faced horses have this problem. Kinda like how snow blindness works as well as just general sensitivity due to lack of pigment, the white on the face reflects the UV light into their eyes instead of absorbing it like a darker face and skin will. Use a UV protective fly mask during all daylight hours. this is mostly applicable to blue eyes horses.

With my old baldfaced overo mare, I just left a flymask on 24 & exceot when she was eating and just rotated out for clean ones every few days as needed. It completely stopped the problem and cleared up some precancerous growths she also had due to lack of sun protection before I got her. 

And/or Vitamin A deficiency. It can cause weepy eyes as well as rain rot and make a horse succeptable to lice also.

An easy way to tell is to give about 5 cc (for an average adult horse) of cattle injectable Vit A and D supplement ORALLY over feed once a week for a month or so and see if it improves. Do not inject it. Just give it orally.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz has weeping eyes a lot of the time as well, I just told it was from alergies.
Doesn't affect him in any way so I just left it, clean his eyes when I go up there


----------

